# Hello from Ireland - returning to TT ownership (2010-2016)



## tt_in_ie (9 mo ago)

Hello TTF,

I recently bought my second mk1, having owned a 180/FWD in the UK between 2010-2016 (and clocked up 140,000 miles in it!).

After 18 months of searching I found this at a dealers - first owner had it for 15yrs, and full service history until 2021. It's got 100,000km on the clock (original Irish registered with Km/h speedo) and tomorrow it's getting the cambelt/pump/etc. done.

Not looking to squeeze more power just tighten up the handling over time - Ireland has _plenty_ of fun country roads to drive and 180hp is ample. Bushings, ARB, etc. that sort of stuff.

I'll be exploring Ireland in this on the occasional weekend else it will be on the drive. Maintenance wise I'll be tapping into the plethora of knowledge here on TTF, some YouTube channels (any recommendations?) and various sites/blogs.

In July I'll be buzzing around New Forest visiting family, so if you happen to see a red Irish plate TT, give me a wave!

Cheers 

Photos taken last week at Ballaghbeama Gap, County Kerry, Ireland.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & *MK 1* ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------

